# Why is my Sulcatas head turning white?



## kjr153 (Jun 14, 2013)

It almost looks like it's peeling. I don't think it is just dry because I mist him/her. I'm concerned though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2013)

That is a quite normal phenomenon. One might THINK that misting would lubricate the tortoise and moisten it, however, it actually has the opposite effect. As the water evaporates off the skin, it also draws out the oils. Haven't you ever noticed how dry your hands feel after you've done dishes or been fooling around with water? For example, I just came in from watering all my plants outside with the hose. During this hour-long process, I rinsed my hands off frequently in the hose water. Sitting here at the computer, my hands feel terribly dry.

Do you keep the substrate moist?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2013)

All reptiles shed their skin. Snakes do it in one go, tortoises do it constantly and sometimes look very tatty. It isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## kjr153 (Jun 14, 2013)

It isn't the skin shedding that I'm worried about. I'm just making sure I'm not baking the poor baby alive. So you think it's normal, right?? Yvonne, yes I keep the substrate moist. Mist everyday.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2013)

It's normal.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2013)

Could be hard water stains too. I use filtered rainwater for my tortoises daily shell sprayings and after soak rinsings.

Do you have an open topped enclosure? Are you using well water or tap?

Could be leftover calcium too. If you sprinkle calcium powder on wet greens and then he gets the calcium "mud" on his head it could dry and look like that.


----------



## kjr153 (Jun 14, 2013)

Closed chamber now as of two weeks ago and I use tap water.


----------

